# Any Camry Hybrid drivers in the USA?



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Do you think your Toyota Camry Hybrid is good enough for rideshare?

How many miles before you've changed the battery or individual cells? Anything to look out for?


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Friend runs a fleet of 13 cars in NYC. They are all hybrid Camrys. 8 out of 10 New York City taxi sedans are also hybrid Camrys. Do you still have questions? Camry is a tank!


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

Been driving one for 2 years. Hybrid battery replaced at 180k...like clockwork.

07-12 models burn through oil. Keep on top of it


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I flipped a 2010 Camry Hybrid last fall and while it probably is reliable as hell, there is nothing exciting driving one. Even when loaded to the hilt like mine was. But at 130K it was still running like brand new, partly of course due to it having been owned by a very nitpicky older couple who maintained it to a tee.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The taxis at the company i drive for?

Their camrys last until over 300,000 miles. Some as high as 350,000
These are taxis, they get used and abused as taxis. Issues go unreported for 100s of miles but they keep on ticking.
One of the better features to the setup is when the hybrids system takes a shit the car is still drivable, your fuel economy tanks and the car loses a ton of it's acceleration but they will get you home, then they will get you to the Toyota garage the next day without a tow.

Most of the short term "breakdowns" i've run into with them are not even issues that completely immobilize the car, just enough to concern the hell out of me.

The cab company i drive for saves a metric shitload of money replacing cells in batteries. It's possible but it's one of those things where just because it's possible doesn't make it a good idea. They do it because they can take 6 batteries that are under voltage and not right and put a mechanic on the job and a few hours later those 6 "bad" batteries turn into 5 "good" batteries and a pile of lead to go to the recycler.
That being said without those resources the hybrid battery is going to be your biggest cost.


The fuel economy is great, for any gasoline vehicle I've driven they have had the best fuel economy.

The thing that "knocks them out" of commission is usually bad car accidents. They aren't the infinitely reparable tanks that the old crown Victorias where/are, one bad accident and suddenly the car isn't worth fixing because the unibody is fubar.



Overall....

if your market is mostly a lot of 1-2 passenger fares I think it's one of the top if not the top choice in vehicles.


The only and i mean only downside is the cargo space is a little lacking and it's rough getting the luggage for 4 passengers into the car.

If your market is a college town or a tourist town the Camry falls a few notches to the #3 spot.

IN Orlando..

1. Toyota Sienna hybrid
2. Literally any POS minivan you can get cheap that's eligble for uberX
3. Camry hybrid


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

crackedrider said:


> Do you think your Toyota Camry Hybrid is good enough for rideshare?
> 
> How many miles before you've changed the battery or individual cells? Anything to look out for?


Anything with 4 wheels, doors and an engine is good enough for rideshare pax.

I had an '07 Camry Hybrid that ran to 347,000 miles and was still going strong when it was totalled by a man who was texting and driving. The hybrid battery had been replaced at 120,000 miles and was still strong at 347k.

No issues apart from the fact that the Camry is a Toyota and therefore rides like absolute shit, especially over broken streets. You will feel every imperfection in the road surface. If you drive somewhere like SF or NYC where the streets are a network of potholes interconnected by tiny pieces of intact pavement, then you're going to have a very uncomfortable, crashy and booming ride.

Can't fault the fuel economy; I averaged high 30s in town and 40 on the highway.


----------

